# "Milwaukee" Rotary speeds !!!!!



## SPECKY (Sep 3, 2008)

When i bought my Milwaukee i was asked by someone if i knew the speed ratios in relation to the letters on the speed dial .

Well..... no i did'nt.

But i do now.:thumb::buffer:

So grabbed the tacho from work today and set too when i got home to obtain the speeds.

For those who are interested......










I put reflective tape on the flat of the shaft for tacho to reed...










Tacho was pointed at the tape to obtain readings......










Speed A on Milwaukee dial.... 957 rpm










Speed B on Milwaukee dial.... 1168 rpm










Speed C on Milwaukee dial.... 1489 rpm










Speed D on Milwaukee dial.... 1784 rpm










Speed E on Milwaukee dial.... 2038 rpm










Speed F on Milwaukee dial.... 2294 rpm










Speed G (Maximum) on Milwaukee dial.... 2637 rpm










Hope this has helped some members out there. :thumb:

Regards.......

Specks:wave:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice :thumb: I'm gonna be super sad and graph that... :lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the effort in conducting the test.
But i is some thing that Milwaukee should have done. Probably my only complaint with them. :wall:

Very Good to know also. Should be very helpful. 
Gordon.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Based on the data above 

Roughly linear between the speed settings so should give a good idea of where all the speeds are


----------



## rapido (Nov 6, 2007)

Specks awesome work!. I e-mailed the company and never got a reply but now I don't have to worry. 

I find after spreading the polish I work it normally at D speed, how does this compare to other Milwaukee users?

Alex


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time and effort to do that - very helpful post!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

the speed control is linear so you can work these out mathmatically, but the issue is that there isnt a defined 'stop position' for each speed on the dial A, B, C, D, so you dont feel it 'click' into position as you do with some polishers.

As far as working speeds, I like to stay below C, and find I have developed a technique now, and the right products, to avoid the need for any higher speeds and the associated risks. Each to their own.


----------



## SPECKY (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. It was quite an informative little test !!!! 

Love the graph Dave !!!

As its been said "Milwaukee" are not the most responsive upon e-mails and requests/questions !!!! Quite dissapointing really when they have such a good product.... imho!

@ Rapido.... i very rarely reach D speed !!!! I can almost feel the heat on my face from the panel on D !!!!!:buffer::doublesho.

Need to do an " Under load test now"  Should be fun ......


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks Specky for the info and Dave for graph - always good to see stats in a visual way :thumb: 

This is a really helpful thread as I'm hoping to plunge for one of these beasties in the not too distant future.

Many thanks guys


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

SPECKY said:


> Thanks guys. It was quite an informative little test !!!!
> 
> Love the graph Dave !!!
> 
> ...


I'd like to see a 'under load' test, but IIRC they have an electronic speed control so shouldnt be affected by the sort of pressure we're likely to be using. I have certainly never heard any change in revs etc in use, although I dont use huge amounts of pressure when polishing.


----------



## swiftflo (Jul 28, 2008)

Brilliant right up. Just came right as I have just bought one.


----------



## SPECKY (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks swiftflo.


----------



## rapido (Nov 6, 2007)

I tend to use C most times but D comes in handy for my tough Audi paint. I don't tend to use much pressure and have recently being adding a small drop of ultrafina to FCP, after doing this I found panel temperature is a lot lower!

I think I might try experimenting with a slower speed and a little more pressure.

Thanks for the info again.
Alex


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks, much appreciated. New to the forum so only just found this! 

I only ever use A-B really, except with smaller pads.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry to dig this thread up, but this answers my question perfectly - have been able to achieve more than adequate results with up to speed C but good to know I can run higher quite confidently :thumb:

Cheers for the post!


----------

